# As way of thank you



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Some of you here told me they liked the pictures of Costa Rica so after dumping all that stuff on you, I thought I'd post this hoping it warms the cockles of your heart.

I promised a long time ago that I would post pictures of capuchin monkeys. Capuchins are much more difficult to photograph than howler monkeys. 
And some cats:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VqXr4iX7uc&feature=youtu.be

Some decent pictures of a hummingbird and a wood pecker, almost at the end of the video. And a lot of cats:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m6llysv8Fs


This kitten belongs to a guy who I thought was a cat hater. One day a saw him pick up the kitten, hold him to his chest, say something to him, and put him down again. You could have knocked me down with a feather.
　
This is El Malacrianza, named after a notorious rodeo bull. I don't know his story but I think he is cute:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39Z8-l1CAgc

The other day I heard a "crish" of glass. This is why I use plastic dishes, bowls...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCIUZ4v7eF0

This is for Celia, hoping it ends her litterbox problems:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qjM8jWiCBI

And this is for Kris. We'd had a long-drawn dry spell and when I went out to change the dogs' water I found:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDPht9FENjY

I don't show this to Costa Ricans but I hope it makes _you _smile. It's my "pet emergency kit."


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you Pilar! 
Awesome videos! 
That's a big moth! Love ALL the kitties! How did you manage to get the 'Howlers' on video??
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Ha ha, I liked the kitten in the box. 
You just knew he was going to squeeze out somehow. 
Then he made it look easy.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Awwww!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

You make great videos, 21inCR. 
I've enjoyed them all, thanks for posting them and continuing to do what you do.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

love the hummingbirds!! I have a feeder right outside my kitchen window and the cats will lay there watching cat TV, lol.. I have 3 that come drink about every 10 minutes.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

So do I, but I'm afraid I can't attach a feeder to my apartment windows, lol. I commonly see Anna's hummingbirds in our area, but have never seen the Rufous, which is also supposedly in NW part of the US?

They do get particularly noisy or territorial when there are a couple of them around, which is surprising for a tiny, tiny bird. :lol:


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

yea, when 2 or 3 of them come at the same time for a sip, there is a big fight with someone getting chased off. there are 6 feeding ports, plenty of room but they all want it to themselves! only 1 has the ruby throat so i know he's a male. i'm not sure about the other 2. they all have green backs. i have a video if i can figure out how to post it...


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

We don't have humming birds over here but I think they are beautiful.


----------

